# Scared of gunfire



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Need some advise regarding how to deal with the dog that is afraid of a gunfire.

We spend our weekends in the country, on Saturday the dogs heard somebody shooting a gun for the first time (may be 1/2 mile away).
Max did not care much for the noise, but Skyy was soooo scared - she nearly knocked me down trying to hide behind me.
I kept walking (like nothing happened), Skyy was following me. For the next couple of minutes I went through the drill "sit", "down", "stay", praising her each time for following my commands, but she was clearly in distress and when she heard another shot, she started looking for a hiding place.
She did not eat anything that evening and did not want to go out in a field.
On Sunday morning everything was great until we heard another round of shots. This time Skyy was shaking and did not respond to me. I tried to redirect her attention by throwing a ball and playing with Max, but it did not work. 
Did I handle it wrong in the beginning? What should I have done differently?
What should I do next time?

Thank you!

P.S:We had Skyy for about 3 months and do not know much about her past.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Buy a "Thundershirt" for Skyy and keep her away from gunfire.

You can save Max but Skyy is a goner to gun fire, fireworks, earthquakes. Our Chloe is noise fearful and that will never change. 

Out in the field last fall we took her. Now at that point she had not been around gun fire for over two years. Gun fire 1/2 mile away first made her nervous. She was getting more and more anxious with every shot. Nothing was ever closer than 1/4 mile away. Finally put her in the Jeep and turned on the radio loud until we finished working Bailey and another dog in the fields.

You can try if it is really that important to you or just let her live her life quietly.

Here is a link to the product page.

http://www.thundershirt.com/

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD gave you some good advice.
With her being that scared just keep her away from it and make her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ive seen dogs over come it with a trainer, but a lot don't.
You could spend over a thousand and her still be in the same place as when she started.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

RBD and TexasRed - thank you so much!
I did not expect Skyy to have such a strong reaction to a gunfire. She was fine on July 4th - slept through the fireworks...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She must have been in a very deep sleep. My Willie Boy is also afraid of loud noises, and I do my best to make him comfortable when he has to endure thunderstorms and fireworks. I had another dog like that a few years back (my Bluetick Coonhound). I don't really think you can have a reasonable expectation of any change. Just try to make her feel safe.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a little different spin than what's been said. If Skyy's only reaction are the two incidents you reported, I happen to believe there is a very good chance that she can be "cured" of gun shyness. I don't believe two incidents at a distance dooms her to a life of gun shyness.

Nitro had been working with a trainer on birds with a blank pistol firing every time we flushed a bird. Life was grand with no reaction. At the campground where my trailer is a week before the 4th of July. Took the pups for a walk. At 15 feet someone started a truck with obnoxiously loud mufflers that clearly scared Nitro. Took a bit to calm him down and continue the walk. Next training session he was fine, but he had birds to chase.

I personally believe it is worth the time to talk to a trainer who specializes in curing gun shy dogs. There is damage to over come but Skyy will probably respond well with the help of a specialist.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Try this - every time you take the pup out carry a long gun + hunting cloths + a wing in your pocket - after 2-3 months reintroduce the pup to birds n gun


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I based the amount of shyness on the gun fire being 1/2 a mile way. Most dogs won't be upset at that distance (depending on the caliber/gauge of the gun) if its a new sound. The ones that were introduced to gunfire the wrong way will know exactly what it is, even at a great distance.
Ive seen a pup cured that its no so smart owner used it's crate as a rifles rest, with the pup inside.
Ive also seen a bird dog that with months of work would stay in the bird field but was never very happy doing it due to it shyness of gunfire.
You can send them to a trainer to try and fix the problem, but it takes as long as it takes. And there is no guarantee.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I heard stories of the way they used to sell the Transylvanian Hound in the past... Hunter (buyer) steadied the gun on the dog's head, if the dog moved when shot was fired... then no deal was made.

http://www.dutch-stafford.com/Site_T/Transylvanian Hound/Transylvanian Hound.htm


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

An older gentleman said he would fire his pistol standing close to the litter. The one that didn't run away was the one he would pick. The rest of the litter ran off and were gun shy. 
*He was just joking. *


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine, all three, are also gun shy. We have never had them under a gun, but just gunfire on the next property gets them all shivering and shaking. Perhaps, if you really do want to hunt, you could always hunt with a bow!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've read that when the Vizsla breed was in its early stages of development, during the Middle Ages, they were accustomed to hunting with humans who used bows, arrows, and falcons. The humans didn't use guns because firearms hadn't even been invented yet! I'm pretty sure Willie would be fine with that, if I were so inclined. ;D ;D


----------

